# Atlanta area DM seeking a few good players.



## trowizilla (Nov 30, 2004)

The title says it all. I'm currently running a homebrew game, but will lose one player over the winter break and two others next semester. I'm a fairly new DM, but I love the game and am quite flexible. My games usually have a mix of action and roleplay, nothing terribly angst-ridden or pretentious. I run 3.blah with a couple of house rules, mid-level campaign, not high-death (although you'll probably die if you do something abysmally stupid).
1) You must be well behaved. Sorry to sound like a kindergarden teacher, but no sulkers, whiners, or rules lawyers. I don't mind a little ooc talk, but pay attention.
2) Most of my group is college age. I don't care if you're older or younger, but one hint of creepiness and you're out. It's nothing personal, but I have to protect myself and my players. 
3) Please...roleplay! 
Reply if you're interested and we can hash things out via instant message. I hope to hear from you!


----------



## diaglo (Nov 30, 2004)

did you check out this link: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=108075


----------



## darthkilmor (Nov 30, 2004)

trowizilla said:
			
		

> The title says it all. I'm currently running a homebrew game, but will lose one player over the winter break and two others next semester. I'm a fairly new DM, but I love the game and am quite flexible. My games usually have a mix of action and roleplay, nothing terribly angst-ridden or pretentious. I run 3.blah with a couple of house rules, mid-level campaign, not high-death (although you'll probably die if you do something abysmally stupid).




How often do you game/how big is your group?
I'd be interested for sure, ah, feel free to AIM me at "shirt ninja dojo" or email at  edited out, as i forgot about getting spam.
kilmorREMOVETHIS@gmail.com. <hint, remove the REMOVETHIS.


----------



## trowizilla (Nov 30, 2004)

diaglo: I'm not sure, but it looked as if those guys had already found a group they were interested in. I may be misinterpreting the replies, though. 

darthkilmor: I try to game about once every two weeks, more often if time permits. The new schedule will, of course, depend on new people's schedules. I like to have 4 or 5 players, but will be down to three over the holidays and new in the new year. I've run 6 players before and had it work out well, so I think I'd probably be able to accomodate more than the current 4. I'll get in contact with you soon, and thank you for your interest!


----------

